# Does anyone have extra



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Does anyone have any extra worming medicine(would need it shipped


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You should probably see a vet. Medicines prescribed for one animal should not be taken by another (the same as with people).

If you're in the US, you can get OTC Iver-on at Tractor Supply Stores. Mix it 1:5 Iver-on:Water and spray the whole mouse and cage/bedding/food once a week for four weeks. This cures external (fleas, mites) parasites as well as internal (worms) parasites.

Do not use ivermectin generic paste as it's mixed too unevenly for mice and has killed them in the past.


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

I am looking for otc(over the counter ones)hope i dont confuse you


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If you're in the US, Iver-on is the recommended treatment. It's also a preventative for other infestations as well. It's about $20-$30 for a small bottle. That's as cheap a medication (for the amount) that you're going to find.

This: http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/pro ... id=0026251 is what I'm talking about. The only place I've ever found it in person is Tractor Supply. I think they have an exclusive license to sell it in some states.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I order the injectable liquid (which I dilute with distilled water) online from Canada or Australia.


----------

